# Best Place to Buy a Used Sig



## DrPreacher (Feb 19, 2008)

I have read that there are sights that offer "used" sigs for sale....police trade in, german trades, etc.

If you have a sight that I could look at please pm or post it for me. I would love a sig, but have limited funds like most of us.

Thanks,
RS


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What is available varies with time.

WWW.jgsales.com


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

TOF said:


> What is available varies with time.
> 
> WWW.jgsales.com


Nice link, never seen that site before. Thanks TOF!

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Nice link, never seen that site before. Thanks TOF!
> 
> -Jeff-


You are welcome. Thats what this forum is for.

:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That is a nice site, I will have to give that one a really good look through..Thanks TOF!. Those Duty Tested Sigs are a really good deal just about anywhere I've seen them.:smt023


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

www.aimsurplus.com and www.cdnninvestments.com (download the online catalog) have pretty good prices on used p225/p6 pistols right now.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

You can look here also:

http://www.centerfiresystems.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1225


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

DrPreacher said:


> I have read that there are sights that offer "used" sigs for sale....police trade in, german trades, etc.
> 
> If you have a sight that I could look at please pm or post it for me. I would love a sig, but have limited funds like most of us.
> 
> ...


Actually if you're also looking for more recent used Sigs such as 226's, 229's or 220's, you can also go with a CPO gun (Cert. Pre-Owned) that came back from the factory and comes with some warranty I think from Sig Arms. Can save big dinero verses the price of a new pistol.. I think they have different "grades" also, such as Grade 1 which I think is pretty-near-darn-good condition. :mrgreen: Wouldn't mind one of those myself in any of the larger popular calibers.. Well, 9mm or .45 acp.


----------



## Roshi (Feb 11, 2008)

*Gander Mountain*

Gander Mountains in Texas have the P6/225 on clearance for $ 316. If there is a gander near you maybe you can have them locate one for you.


----------



## jjcool (Jan 28, 2008)

I was considering getting a certified pre owned Sig. I calle4d Sig and asked about the warranty. On new handguns, except the Mosquito, there is a limited lifetime warranty. On CPO and the Mosquito, there is only a 1 year warranty. Keep that in mind when considering new vs. pre owned.


----------



## siggar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Gander Mt certified Sigs*

I just purchased two factory certified sigs from Gander Mt. for $529 and $550.

In my opinion, none of the other handguns felt as good in my hand as these two.

Waiting to get my hands on a 250 for concealed carry


----------



## siggar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re the one year*

If they offered lifetime on the factory certified ones, they would sell less new ones.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

which models did you get?


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I think budsgunshop.com has some used or CPO's at a good price. :smt023


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

i wouldnt mind getting a .357sig but the bullets are too expensive to shoot


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I just picked up my first sig - P6 - from jgsales. The gun is in decent shape overall - very minor surface rust which cleaned up without issue, and definite holster wear. I paid the extra cash for the "hand select" option that they offer, and I don't think that it was worth it. Based on pics that I have seen elsewhere of used LE P6, the gun was in worse shape that I imagined. Some photos that were posted on other sites from show LE guns coming that look like they are practically new. I assumed that the "hand select" option would provide a nicer gun... I know that it is the luck of the draw buying like that, and the true test will be how it shoots. Ultimately, I really don't care how it looks if it shoots well & is reliable. It was the best I could do at this time... For those thinking of this option, I will post a few pics when I get a chance & let you know how it shoots.


----------

